# Does anyone haul their atv when plowing to jobs?



## sld92e_23 (Jul 2, 2008)

I want to buy an atv to do walkways with etc...Im currently using a areins snowblower...but my question is, is that when your out plowing...will an atv fit in the bed of a truck with a plow on it? I would ideally want to just drive or back it in on ramps.....I dont have much time to use a trailer....so is this a stupid question, or is it possible? Oh and I have a 2008 tundra with the 6.5 bed....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You'll have to drive with the tailgate down. Buy the arched aluminum ramps if you end up doing it. II really depends on how many sidewalks you have to do, if it's worth while or not.


----------



## sld92e_23 (Jul 2, 2008)

well I do about 45 propertys in the Boston area, most with sidewalks...so for me it would be great, and way faster than the snowblower.....so it is possible then huh ...thanks for the input



JD Dave;560791 said:


> You'll have to drive with the tailgate down. Buy the arched aluminum ramps if you end up doing it. II really depends on how many sidewalks you have to do, if it's worth while or not.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

sld92e_23;560809 said:


> well I do about 45 propertys in the Boston area, most with sidewalks...so for me it would be great, and way faster than the snowblower.....so it is possible then huh ...thanks for the input


In most snow falls a 4 wheeler will run circles around a snowblower. We use small Kubotas for sidewalks (we use to use 4 wheelers) and only use shovels or snowblowers where the 5 ft blades don't fit.


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

sld92e_23;560768 said:


> I want to buy an atv to do walkways with etc...Im currently using a areins snowblower...but my question is, is that when your out plowing...will an atv fit in the bed of a truck with a plow on it? I would ideally want to just drive or back it in on ramps.....I dont have much time to use a trailer....so is this a stupid question, or is it possible? Oh and I have a 2008 tundra with the 6.5 bed....


I have tried to do this... It is a BIG PITA. I was not able to back the wheeler in to the truck with the plow on it. The plow would not raise high enough to avoid dragging on the ground when trying to back in. It was just a little easier driving on forward, but the plow still hit the ramps, and with snow on the tires thoes alum. ramps are slippery as hell. 

Once the ATV was in the truck it was a PITA backing around the lots cause you can't see around the ATV. :realmad:

In the end, I ended up putting on the trailer, and just disconnecting the trailer when i got on site.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Do you use the truck to plow with? If not, I would buy a small, single axle, 4'x8', tilt bed trailer. Around here Pep Boys or Tractor Supply Company or Farm & Fleet would sell them.

Getting the quad in the bed will be scarry every time you go to load or unload it. You will damage the bed up by the cab with the plow because you will pull on too fast. You will worry if the ramps are going to stay up on the tailgate when backing out. Etc.

I do alot of sidewalks for the City where I live. I set up my f-250 with a 8' x 6' flat bed and custom ramps for pulling on and off. It worked great, but it was a custom set up.

I would recommend planning your route where you could drive to several of them on the road in between hauling it. Get a Slow Moving Vehicle Triangle and a beacon light and drive on the road. Don't drive on the sidewalks. That just pisses people off when they have to shovel their snow after you packed it down. Give cars the right-of way and wear a helmet. Police shouldn't bother you. If they do, ask why the kids on the mopeds can drive down the road during the summer, but you can drive to work during the winter?

Good Luck


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

sld92e_23;560768 said:


> I want to buy an atv to do walkways with etc...Im currently using a areins snowblower...but my question is, is that when your out plowing...will an atv fit in the bed of a truck with a plow on it? I would ideally want to just drive or back it in on ramps.....I dont have much time to use a trailer....so is this a stupid question, or is it possible? Oh and I have a 2008 tundra with the 6.5 bed....


If you do it, be VERY careful with the Tundra tailgate. As I am sure you know by now, they can not hold up to much abuse at all, and the seams of the gate will start to tear. If you don't know about this issue, surf over to tundrasolutions.com and read the MANY MANY pages on tailgate failure.

Zack


----------

